# BeryL on Ubuntu



## nach p (Feb 28, 2007)

I have  P D 2.8 GHZ and Intel GNT945 mobo. I updated packages with synaptic manager and now I want 2 install BeryL so what should I do ?

I referred 
*wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu

what i found :
Beryl is not supported on Ubuntu Dapper. Please consider upgrading to a newer version of Ubuntu instead.

so updating OS doesnt work ?
I have 128 onboard graphix ,is it sufficient for beryl?
How 2 update install display drivers ?
My mobo drivers cd doesnt contain drivers for GNU/Linux !!

Gen Q (not relating 2 Beryl)
My Max Screen Resolution is 1024 * 768 only!!!s itdue 2 drivers not installed ?

so many Q.
Thnx in advance


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

Which Ubuntu are u using? if u have installed Ubuntu 6.10 than u can install Beryl without any problem, in which u can disregard that msg in wiki.beryl-project

But do mention the specific distro that u are using.

Onboard memory is enough

GNT945 mobo does not come with linux drivers you need to add them seperately.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 28, 2007)

Go ahead, no problems beryl works on dapper. And I don't think you will need different drivers for Intel


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

Since your phone call this morning I figure that you are some what in the same boat as I am so here is something that I've learned in Ubuntu, while going thru www.ubuntuguide.org and it might help you:

This is to automate all your installations saving you entering many commands, it's a program called Automatix2

Here are the instructions:

To install Automatix2 on Ubuntu, bring up the "Terminal"  (go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal and type the following and enter

sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list

You will get a source list here add the following 2 lines at the end of file 

## Automatix repo
deb *www.getautomatix.com/apt edgy main

Now save and close /etc/apt/sources.list and run the following commands from terminal (one by one, hitting enter after each step) 

wget *www.getautomatix.com/apt/key.gpg.asc
gpg --import key.gpg.asc
gpg --export --armor 521A9C7C | sudo apt-key add -


To Update APT type the following line in Terminal 

sudo aptitude update

Now type un the following commands and enter to install Automatix2 

sudo aptitude install automatix2


Now you can start Automatix2 Menu  i.e. "Applications-> System Tools-> Automatix


 Alternatively you can also run from terminal by typing the folowing 

automatix2...whatever suits your fancy.

So the next time you need any updates just start Automatix from Applications and the program will get all the available updates you require and you can select the ones you want to upgrade/update/install.

The experts in Linux on this forum may have better suggestions than this that might be more helpful but as a newbie I found Automatix2 made my life easier without having to worry about messing up commands I enter.


----------



## nach p (Feb 28, 2007)

thnx caleb and tech-u- r-future

I followed all steps as mentioned in beryl projet

@ caleb 
installed automatrix but it shows its for Ubuntu 6.10 only
so now rebooting 2 check it out whats happening


----------



## intelomkar (Feb 28, 2007)

aha! thats a nice eye candy  few effects are annoying though!

worked perfectly for me on dapper. had to use Ctrl + Alt + Backspace sometimes but its ok


----------



## nach p (Feb 28, 2007)

Hurrey Installed properly and using xgl session.
It is neither giving any error nor crashing.

But yet der is not at all any looks like aero or any changes in display .
have I missed something ?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 28, 2007)

Is beryl running surely?
give the output of 
	
	



```
ps auxw | grep beryl
```


----------



## nach p (Feb 28, 2007)

```
tuxian@tuxian-desktop:~$ ps auxw | grep beryl
tuxian    7723  0.0  0.0   2864   780 pts/0    R+   21:26   0:00 grep beryl
tuxian@tuxian-desktop:~$
```


----------



## mehulved (Feb 28, 2007)

Beryl isn't running.
Open a terminal and type 
	
	



```
beryl --replace
```
 if it doesn't work, then give us the output you get in the command prompt.


----------



## nach p (Feb 28, 2007)

damnn 

```
bash: beryl: command not found
```
is tht  mean beryl is not installed ?


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

Can u post all the commands that you have entered...so someone can help you better....coz I feel u haven't followed thru all the commands and most likely not installed the required repositories.


----------



## nach p (Feb 28, 2007)

Referred 
	
	



```
*wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_XGL
```

Upgrade the drivers:

```
$ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
```

Adding the Beryl Project repositories

```
$ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
```

Insert the following repositories to the bottom of the file


```
deb *ubuntu.beryl-project.org dapper main
deb *download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb dapper beryl-svn
```

Save the file by pressing CTRL+X, Y, Enter


Add the repository keys:


```
$ wget *ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
$ wget *download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/DD800CD9.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
```

Finish off by typing the following. Upgrade your existing packages when prompted

```
$ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
```

Install Xgl and Beryl


```
$ sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl beryl emerald-themes
```

Creating A Separate Xgl session


```
$ sudo nano /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh
```

GNOME & Nvidia graphics card(dont have nvidia grafix card)


```
#!/bin/sh
/usr/bin/Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -br -dpi 96 -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer &
sleep 4  
export DISPLAY=:1
cookie="$(xauth -i nextract - :0 | cut -d ' ' -f 9)"
xauth -i add :1 . "$cookie" 
exec /etc/X11/Xsession gnome-session
```

ave the file by pressing CTRL+X, Y, Enter

Make the script executable by typing:



```
$ sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh
```


Next, we need to create an Xgl session entry in our log in manager:




```
$ sudo nano /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop
```


Make it look like this:



```
[Desktop Entry]
Encoding=UTF-8
Name=Xgl
Exec=/usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh
Icon=
Type=Application
```


Save the file by pressing CTRL+X, Y, Enter 

Running Beryl



```
$ sudo nano /usr/local/bin/start_beryl.sh
```

Copy the following into the new file:



```
#!/bin/bash
#
# Start beryl-manager within gnome-session
#
if (( `ps -A -o comm | grep -c '^Xgl$'` == "1" )); then
       DISPLAY=:1 beryl-manager
       DISPLAY=:1 beryl-xgl
else echo "${0}: Error: beryl-manager not launched. Xgl not running?"
fi
```


Save the file by pressing CTRL+X, Y, Enter. Make the scipt executable:




```
$ sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/start_beryl.sh
```


GNOME
    * Go to System - Preferences - Sessions
    * Go to the 'Startup Programs' tab
    * Click the 'Add' button and type /usr/local/bin/start_beryl.sh into the dialog box
    * Click 'Close' 

 Adding Beryl to every session

GNOME
    * Go to System ? Preferences ? Sessions
    * Go to the 'Startup Programs' tab
    * Click the 'Add' button and type beryl-manager into the dialog box
    * Click 'Close' 


 Reboot


----------



## mehulved (Feb 28, 2007)

Just open system -> administration -> synaptic. Search for beryl. See if the radio button next to it is green or white?


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Just open system -> administration -> synaptic. Search for beryl. See if the radio button next to it is green or white?



yup got it 
all Beryl packages found selected for installation.
__________
yup Beryl Manager Icon on the right hand side near date 
so need 2 customize changes or keep it as default.
__________
Hey I have updated Ubuntu.
Is it possible 2 get backup of all updated packages so tht nxt time wont require 2 update for a hours.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

all packages for debian and ubuntu are downloaded by apt to the location
/var/cache/apt/archives.perhaps u may backup it.


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

ohh thnx taking backup


----------



## mehulved (Mar 1, 2007)

Are you getting the 3D effects now? And it would be better to go for AIGLX, IMO.


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

when I select Beryl from Beryl Manager->Selct window manager 
screen flickers and it again goes 2 option Metacity


----------



## mehulved (Mar 1, 2007)

Then again try the command 
	
	



```
beryl --replace
```
See what it says. I guess it's trying to start XGL but XGL isn't installed.


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

~$ beryl --replace
XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
Nvidia Absent, checking for texture_from_pixmap
texture_from_pixmap Present
beryl: No composite extension


----------



## mehulved (Mar 1, 2007)

Check if your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file has the following line

```
Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```
If not, then add it at the end.
__________
And yeah you need to restart X after adding that line.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

AND to be on the safer side also add these lines to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
after the device line:

```
Option          "AIGLX" "true"
```
which GFX card do u have?


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

silly mistake 

trying 2 save but it doesnt have  any option ,look at save button

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/5638/screenshotbo3.th.png
__________


			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> AND to be on the safer side also add these lines to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> after the device line:
> 
> ```
> ...



I dont have gfx card
just onboard grafix of 945 mobo


----------



## mehulved (Mar 1, 2007)

Use this command

```
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
You can't generally open files outside your home partition without root access


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

^^ you need to have the line
Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite" "enable"
EndSection

NOT in the End.
press ALT+F2 to get run command:
then insert "gksudo  gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
edit and save.also make sure you have the module dbe loaded.(Load    "dbe")
below is a sample of mine:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller"
        Driver          "i810"
        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"
        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite" "enable"
EndSection

 Option          "AIGLX" "true"
```


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

damnn just rebooted after makin changes in xorg.conf

now cant login into xserver ,says its disabled


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

can u attach your /etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> can u attach your /etc/X11/xorg.conf



how can I,it goes into CLI mode .
(at present switched on xp)

I will try lateron in evening ,have 2 go off


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

for gui to appear.boot and login from any VTE's  and do the following:

```
sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
 just check through the lines to get the section device:and edit it to look like:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller"
        Driver          "i810"
        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
EndSection
```
 Also check ur Xorg.0.log by

```
~$sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```
for what error.
also check ur section modules for:

```
Section "Module"
        Load    "bitmap"
        Load    "dbe"
        Load    "ddc"
        Load    "dri"
        Load    "extmod"
        Load    "freetype"
        Load    "glx"
        Load    "int10"
        Load    "record"
        Load    "vbe"
```


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 1, 2007)

nach p said:
			
		

> how can I,it goes into CLI mode .
> (at present switched on xp)
> 
> I will try lateron in evening ,have 2 go off


np problem if u can't work in CLI mode
use ExplorerFS in windows xp to _extact ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf_ file.
Alternatively u can use a Live cd

Enjoy Tweaking!


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

```
Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite" "enable"
EndSection

 Option          "AIGLX" "true"
```

those added lines removed from xorg.conf
and xserver started again.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

what is ur kernel 
:
	
	



```
~$uname -r
```
if possible post ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf-u can attach


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

```
2.6.15-28-386
```



```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
	# path to defoma fonts
	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"i2c"
	Load	"bitmap"
	Load	"ddc"
	Load	"dri"
	Load	"extmod"
	Load	"freetype"
	Load	"glx"
	Load	"int10"
	Load	"type1"
	Load	"vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc104"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ExplorerPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "stylus"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
  Option        "Type"          "stylus"
  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "eraser"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
  Option        "Type"          "eraser"
  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "cursor"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
  Option        "Type"          "cursor"
  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller"
	Driver		"i810"
	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection







Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"VHT86K"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller"
	Monitor		"VHT86K"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		1
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		4
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		15
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
	InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection
```

where should I up it ? I just pasted all contents here.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

Now it's easy.pls carefully edit; use:

```
~$ gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
 after editing dont forget to save the file.
first add the option load dbe

```
Section "Module"
        Load    "bitmap"
        [B][U]Load    "dbe"[/U][/B]
        Load    "ddc"
        Load    "dri"
        Load    "extmod"
        Load    "freetype"
        Load    "glx"
        Load    "int10"
        Load    "record"
        Load    "type1"
        Load    "vbe"
EndSection
```
 secondly:
after "Section Device 
add the following:

```
Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite" "enable"
EndSection
```
 save the file.try the command below in a terminal to goto single user mode.

```
~$sudo telinit 1
```
 after it prompts u to login or press CTRL+D,,try the second option press ctrl+d and wait if X and GNOME loads successfully.
ps:In beryl site,they put something on kernel-2.6.15..mean something with DRI.anyways we should try 
try 

```
~$ glxinfo |grep rendering
```


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

yes did as u said
~$ glxinfo |grep rendering 

```
direct rendering: Yes
```
anyway hats off 2 u guys who helps us 2 face prob regarding GNU/linux


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

^^ what?did u tried my suggestions?


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

yup made changes as u stated above 
then given ~$sudo telinit 1
it went 2 single user mode and logged in automatically

then Pressed ctrl+D and Gnome loaded successfully


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

now try 

```
~$beryl-manager &
```


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

~$beryl-manager &
[1] 7323

btw all these stpes am doin just blindly
but nevermind one day i will be able 2 understand all these


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ did u saw a red diamond icon on top right of gnome-panel?if yes beryl is launched.you need to theme it with emerald theme
edit  Pls verify that the line: 
Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

is on the section device:

```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller"
	Driver		"i810"
	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
[U][B]       Option   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"[/B][/U]
EndSection
```


----------



## nach p (Mar 2, 2007)

yes diamond is on top rite side

do i have 2 add it manually ?
Option   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"

coz its not in xorg.conf


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2007)

@nach:
seems beryl is loaded.but you needs a theme for beryl.
try:

```
~$sudo apt-get update &&  apt-get install emerald emeral-themes
```
 after this,try right clicking beryl-manger(diamond icon) and try reloading Window manager and WIndow decorator.Also make sure that the Select Window Decorator>Standard Beryl
*Option   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"*
Yes you *must *need that line in ur section device .see my post above.just check


----------



## nach p (Mar 2, 2007)

yes added line in section device
given ~$sudo apt-get update &&  apt-get install emerald emeral-themes
reloaded both Window manager and WIndow decorater and 
standard beryl under window decorator .

so what should I do?
is whole process completed or what ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ Did u see any difference?at the window borders?smooth GFX?try hold pressing CTRL+ALT+left mouse key clicked on the screen and try moving the mouse=any 3d effects?
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/9/95/Fc6-beryl-2.png/300px-Fc6-beryl-2.png
make sure u have selected beryl decorator by right clicking the beryl icon on right top of gnome panel scroll down>Select Window decorator>*beryl* use left mouse click to select.


----------



## nach p (Mar 2, 2007)

nah no smooth borders,gfx etc. 
same as running Gnome.
Select Window decorator>beryl 
already done.

when select window manager ->beryl 
screen flickers 3-4 times and option Metacity gets selected.

I think I will go for Ubuntu 6.10 or Suse 10.2 .


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2007)

the kernel version u use is 2.6.15 na?depends on ur luck.
@nach:you need to restart to confirm whether beryl works or not.as i assume u just now only added the option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller"
	Driver		"i810"
	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
[U]       Option   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"[/U]
EndSection
```
just audit ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf for everything OK and *restart*


----------



## nach p (Mar 2, 2007)

yup its 2.6.15
restarted but still no effects
anyway thnx for lettin me try beryl .

Which one should I download suse 10.2 or Ubuntu 6.10 

and hey have u changed u r id ?Is it was Prakash Kerla .....?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2007)

yeah,your distro seems to be a little old;but u may be able to achieve the effects-it needs to be sortout-what is wrong with DRI pkg with dapper-upgrading to a kernel gr8er than 2.6.15 like 2.6.17 i believe definitely help
:If u want a Beryl distribution there is a ubuntu derived beryl distro:
*UBERYL 
*another option:*
ubuntu ultimate edition-*i feel apt and dpkg are better for Linux pkg management-so Debian based distros.no distro trollingtry it* 
*@nach:yes i changed my uid 2 praka123:*www.productivitytalk.com/forums/style_emoticons/default/hiding.gif I PMed fatbeing to do the change


----------



## nach p (Mar 2, 2007)

how can I upgrade existing Kernel


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2007)

search in menu Desktop>administration>synaptic package manager for linux-image.xx or for older distros kernel-image


----------



## nach p (Mar 2, 2007)

better I will download Ubuntu 6.10.

THnx again 2 all of u guys .


----------



## nach p (Mar 8, 2007)

hey just installed beryl on Ubuntu 6.10
OMG what a gr8 effects ,specially ctrl+alt+left click and while draggin
now my screen is complettly woobly .

Takin some Screenshots 2 show some Vista users ROFL


----------



## freebird (Mar 8, 2007)

^^ Congrats :d


----------



## djmykey (Mar 11, 2007)

So guys here goes I did get it up and running beryl that is....

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/6712/screenqe5.th.jpg


----------



## mehulved (Mar 11, 2007)

that's gr8. have fun playing around with 3D effects.


----------



## djmykey (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks mehul still working with the taskbar and menubar themes..


----------

